# Does anyone use L for Leather?



## wench (4 November 2013)

If you do would you mind me sending you a pm? Nothing bad!!!


----------



## awilliams (5 November 2013)

wench said:



			If you do would you mind me sending you a pm? Nothing bad!!!
		
Click to expand...

Personally would use someone like Crewe saddlery!


----------



## cobden (10 November 2013)

Ive used them a few times as in bought a couple of saddles off them, but not used them for saddle fittings as I pretty much knew what I needed. If you think I can help then PM away


----------

